# تصميم الاساسات لبرج 20 دور على برنامج السيف (استكمالا لدورة التصميم لاستاذنا الفاضل م اسامه نوارة)



## hema81 (30 يناير 2013)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*​*استكمالا لما تم البدء فيه على الروابط التاليه :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350252.html
والتى قمنا فيها بالتحليل الاستاتيكى لبرج مكون من عشرين دور تحت احمال الزلازل طبقا للكود المصرى والكود الامريكى UBC وايضا تم تصميم حوائط القص والاعمده على برنامج الايتاب وحتى تكتمل الموضوعات على الروابط السابقه يتبقى لنا تصميم الاساسات للبرج ونظرا لاهميه هذا الموضوع والذى قلما نجد فيه شروحات كافيه نبدأ بأذن الله فى هذا الموضوع والمعلومات المتاحه عن المشروع لتصميم الاساسات هى :
- قدرة تحمل التربه 1.25 كجم / سم2 
والمطلوب هو :
- تحديد نوع الاساسات 
- تصدير الاحمال من برنامج الايتاب الى برنامج السيف 12 وتصميم الاساسات 
والموديل الخاص بالمشروع على برنامج الايتاب على الرابط التالى :
http://www.mediafire.com/?k2vywb1ylgcf6nc
ولا ننسى ان نتقدم بالشكر لاستاذنا الفاضل م اسامه نوارة على ماقدمه لنا على الروابط السابقه وفى كل مشاركته على المنتدى ونرجوا منه التواصل معنا فى هذا الموضوع المهم باذن الله .
تقبلوا تحياتى 
م.ابراهيم جاد 

*


----------



## hema81 (30 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لتصدير ردود الافعال للاعمده وحوائط القص من برنامج الايتاب الى برنامج السيف يتم عمل التالى من داخل برنامج الايتاب من قائمه File / Export / save story as safe v12 كما بالصورة التاليه 
*





*حيث نقوم باختيار دور ال base وكذلك جميع احمال الدور والادوار العليا وايضا جميع حالات التحميل كما بالصورة التاليه 
*




*ثم نقوم بحفظ الملف بالامتداد f2k كما يلى 
*




*ومن داخل برنامج السيف من قائمة File / import / safe f2k file يتم استيراد الملف السابق الى البرنامج كما يلى 
*




*وبذلك نكون قد قمنا باستيراد اماكن الاعمده وحوائط القص وكذلك ردود الافعال لجميع حالات التحميل ويمكن اظهار هذة الاحمال من قائمة Display / show loads واختيار اى حاله تحميل نريد كما يلى 
*




*حيث تظهر لنا الاحمال كما بالصورة التاليه 
*




*تقبلوا تحياتى **
*


----------



## mousabadr (30 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تبذلوه من جهد لاتمام هذا العمل


----------



## أسامه نواره (31 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكر المهندس ابراهيم على طموحه الكبير والاصرار على المتابعه والتعلم والافاده للاخريين
قبل الدخول الى متاهات الارقام والحسابات والبرامج الهندسيه للايتابس والسيف دعنا نبحث الاتى
ماهو اجهاد التربه الذى يذكر فى تقرير التربه وكيف اقرا تقرير التربه ؟؟
أنا كمهندس انشائى تصميم اطلب عمل تقرير وجسات لهذا الموقع من مالك هذا البرج اولا من مكتب استشارى متخصص فى عمل ذلك وأقوم بالاتى :-
1-يأتى لى تقرير التربه حيث أقوم بقراءته جيدا والتزم حرفيا بما جاء به من توصيات مع التزام بالارقام المذكوره فيه والاهم هو أن يكون عندى فكره أساسيه لكيفية استنتاج مكتب تحليل التربه للارقام والتوصيات المذكوره فىالتقرير على حسب ما اراه من تصنيف طبقات التربه خلال ارتفاع جسة تربة الموقع وذلك من خلال مادرسته فى مادة الاساسات والتربه أثناء الدراسه ولابد من مناقشة مكتب تقرير التربه فى اى شئ قد يبدو لى غير مناسب بدون تحفظ وأنا هنا طبعا اتحدث عن مكاتب التربه المحترمه وليس غير ذلك 
2- فالنسبة لقيمة اجهاد التربه والمذكوره لنا هنا وهى قدرة تحمل التربه = 1.25 كجم \ سم2 ماذا تعنى بالنسبة لى كمهندس انشائى ؟؟؟
لو سألتك سؤال اذا قمنا بعمل حفر للموقع بارتفاع 3.50 م بكامل مسطح الارض ثم وضعنا الاساسات والاعمده ثم قمنا بالردم لنفس منسوب الارض الطبيعيه التى بدأنا منها عمليه الحفر فماذا جد جديد بالنسبه للتربه عند منسوب حفر 3.50 م ؟؟؟؟؟؟
الجديد الذى حدث للموقع أنك ازلت اتربه بنفس حجم مكعب الاساسات والاعمده ثم استبدلتهم بحجم خرسانه عاديه ومسلحه للاساسات وكذلك خرسانه مسلحه للاعمده بالاضافه للاجهاد الذى يتولد على سطح التربه عند منسوب 3.50 من أحمال الاعمده التى تأتى من وزن وأحمال المنشأ -- طيب وما علاقة كل الكلام السابق باجهاد التربه 1.25 كجم\سم2 ؟؟؟؟
بالنسبه لعملية استبدال تربة الموقع بخرسانه الاساسات والاعمده استطيع كمهندس أن اضرب حجم خرسانه الاساسات والاعمده فى الفرق بين كثافة الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه للاساسات والاعمده وبين كثافة التربه المزاله من هنا سوف أحصل على الحمل الاضافى الذى حدث عند مستوى الحفر 3.50 م نتيجة استبدال تربة الموقع بأساسات وأعمده المبنى وده أظن موضوع بسيط --- ولكن كيف أحسب حجوم الاساسات والاعمده وأنا لم أقم بعد بتصميم الاساسات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
الاجابه : نضرب أحمال الاعمده فى نسبه من حملها ولتكن 10 الى 15% ثم نتأكد بعد ذلك من صحة هذه النسبه أو افرض اى أبعاد للاساسات واحسب حجومها واتحقق بعد ذلك من قيمة الاجهاد أسفل هذه الاساسات اى أننى فى النهايه أعمل وأصمم بطريقة Trial and error 
3- ماذا يعنى اجهاد التربه المذكور فى تقرير التربه = 1.25 كجم\سم2 عند منسوب حفر 3.50 م؟؟؟؟ ويسمى دائما safe net bearing capacity ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاجابه : هو اجهاد التربه الاضافى الصافى الامن الذى تستطيع التربه عند منسوب حفر 3.50 م تحمله بأمان ( يعنى الاجهاد الاضافى بعد أن قمت بحفر ووضع الاساسات وردمت) ولابد أن أعرف أن قيمة هذا الاجهاد المذكور فى تقرير التربه هو اجهاد تشغيلى يعنى اجهاد Working يعنى لابد وأن تكون أحمال وأوزان المبنى عند منسوب الحفر 3.50 أحمال تشغيليه أى أحمال Working !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! طيب ونعمل ايه اذا كانت هذه الاحمال التى حصلت عليها من برنامج الايتابس أحمال ultimate ??????? 
طيب ياباشمهندس نعمل ايه فى وزن التراب أعلى منسوب الاساسات والذى سوف نقوم بازالته ونرميه فى المقالب العموميه لاننى سوف أقوم بعمل بدروم ولا احتاج لكل هذا التراب فى الحسابات الانشائيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
طيب ياباشمهندس اعمل ايه فى وزن التراب لو لم يكن فيه بدروم من الاصل وكان منسوب الدور الارضى على منسوب اعلى ويكون فى الغالب 1.20 م يعنى أنا سوف أقوم بالردم من ناتج الحفر واحتاج الى توريد اتربة ردم اخرى من خارج الموقع حتى اصل الى منسوب + 1.20 فى الحسابات الانشائيه الخاصه بالاساسات ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو من الاخوه الزملاء التفاعل ومحاولة الاجابه على الاستفسارات السابقه بأى رأى لكى تعم الفائده 
تقبلوا تحياتى      

*


----------



## ragelalmra (31 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا... ​


----------



## hema81 (31 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه على كلماتك الطيبه ودائما كما عودتنا لاتبخل علينا بمعلوماتك القيمه جزاك الله عنا خيرا 
واتفق مع حضرتك فيما طرحته من ضرورة القراءة الجيده لتقرير التربه والالتزام التام بما جاء فيه واذا حاولنا سويا مناقشه اهم الاشياء التى ترد فى تقرير التربه وهى كالتالى :
1- منسوب التأسيس 
2- جهد التربه الامن 
وهذه المعلومات من اهم الاشياء التى يجب التحقق منها ودراستها جيدا بالاضافه الى التوصيات الاخرى التى ترد فى تقرير التربه 
اولا: منسوب التأسيس : 
هناك علاقه وثيقه بين جهد التربه والذى نقوم بتصميم الاساسات بناءا عليه وبين منسوب التأسيس وكما نعلم فان منسوب التأسيس يتم تحديده بناءا على الجسه التى يتم اخذها بالموقع وغالبا مايعطى منسوب التأسيس فى تقرير التربه من الصفر المعمارى للمبنى لذا يجب التحقق من ان منسوب الصفر المعمارى هو منسوب الصفر للجسه التى تم اخذها بالموقع لانه فى بعض الاحيان تكون الارض الطبيعيه التى تم اخذ الجسه بها على منسوب اقل او اعلى من منسوب الصفر المعمارى والذى يكون غالبا على الرصيف المجاور للمبنى وهذا يؤدى الى حدوث اخطاء اثناء الحفر للوصول الى منسوب التأسيس المطلوب لتحقيق الاجهاد المذكور بتقرير التربه لذا لابد من تحرى الدقه فى ذلك .
2- جهد التربه الامن :
 لابد وان نفرق بين تعريفين مهمين لجهد التربه الامن وهما جهد التربه الصافى الامن Net bearing capacity عند منسوب التأسيس وبين جهد التربه الكلى الامن Gross bearing capacity والذى تربط بينهما العلاقه التاليه 
جهد التربه الكلى الامن = جهد التربه الصافى الامن + (ارتفاع عمود التربه * كثافه التربه ) 
كما يجب معرفه ان ما يتم ذكره فى تقرير التربه هو جهد التربه الصافى الامن كما وضح لنا استاذنا م اسامه واذا كنا سنستخدم جهد التربه الكلى الامن فى التصميم لابد من اخذ الاحمال التاليه فى الحسابات :
- وزن الخرسانه العاديه للقواعد ( قواعد منفصله او لبشه عاديه ) 
- وزن الخرسانه المسلحه للقواعد ( قواعد منفصله او لبشه مسلحه )
- وزن الحائط الساند على المحيط الخارجى للبدروم ( فى حاله وجود بدروم )
- وزن الردم على رفرفه اللبشه خارج حدود البدروم ( فى حاله وجود بدروم ) 
- وزن الردم من منسوب اعلى القواعد وحتى منسوب الصفر المعمارى ( فى حاله عدم وجود بدروم ) وكذلك وزن الردم فى حاله زياده ارتفاع الردم عن منسوب الصفر المعمارى .
وكل هذة الاوزان السابقه يتم اضافتها الى وزن المبنى ( الاحمال التشغيليه) وايجاد الاجهاد الناتج عنها عند منسوب التأسيس لمقارنته باجهاد التربه الكلى الامن والتأكد من ان الاجهاد الناتج عن هذه الاحمال اقل من الاجهاد المسموح به وطبعا فى البدايه يمكن فرض ابعاد وسمك مبدئى للاساسات لحساب الاوزان السابقه والتحقق منها بعد التصميم .
والمناقشه مستمره ان شاء الله 
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## beshoy111 (31 يناير 2013)

جزاكم اللة كل خير فامثلنا من التخرجى حديثا نحتاج الى مثل هذة المعلومات القيمة لكى تكون لنا درب نسير علية 
استمروا اللة يوفقكم


----------



## mousabadr (31 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاكم الله خيرا على ماتقدموه لنا وان شاء الله سوف تكون ملفاتكم مرجع لنا فى دراسة الزلازل ان شاء الله
عندى سؤال متأخر بس اعزنى لان لم اتابع الدورة من الاول المعامل (Ax) ما الذى يناظرة فى الكود المصرى
*
*وجزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## hema81 (31 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لتوضيح كيفيه عمل التحديد المبدئى لنوع الاساسات المستخدمه وكما قلنا بانه يمكن فى البدايه افتراض اقتراح معين على حسب الاحمال المتوقعه والتحقق بعد ذلك والاصل فى الموضوع هو المقارنه بين الاجهاد الكلى الامن والاجهاد الناتج من الاحمال الرأسيه والاساسات عند منسوب التأسيس وايضا لتوضيح ما جاء بالمشاركه السابقه ولكن بالارقام وبافتراض ان عمق الحفر المطلوب للوصول الى منسوب التأسيس هو 4.50 متر والذى عنده يكون اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن 1.25 كجم / سم2 او 12.5 طن/م2 وبافتراض كثافه التربه 1.80 طن / م3 نقوم بعمل الحسابات التاليه لتحديد نوع الاساس للبرج وهى
*




*ومن خلال برنامج الايتاب يمكن الحصول على وزن المنشأ ( ردود الافعال للاعمده وحوائط القص ) وذلك بعرض النتائج لردود الافعال للحاله working حيث نجد أن :
*
















*وكما نرى فان النسبه بين الاجهاد الكلى عند منسوب التأسيس تقريبا ضعف الاجهاد الكلى الامن المسموح به عند منسوب التأسيس ونستنتج من ذلك اننا نتجه الى الاساسات العميقه ( raft over piles ) حيث يمكن الاسترشاد بالقيم التاليه لتحديد نوع الاساس**
*



*
*
*وفى انتظار تعليق الاخوة الافاضل على هذه الحسابات ومزيد من التوضيح والتصحيح من استاذنا الفاضل م.اسامه **نواره 
تقبلوا تحياتى 
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (31 يناير 2013)

mousabadr قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> جزاكم الله خيرا على ماتقدموه لنا وان شاء الله سوف تكون ملفاتكم مرجع لنا فى دراسة الزلازل ان شاء الله
> عندى سؤال متأخر بس اعزنى لان لم اتابع الدورة من الاول المعامل (Ax) ما الذى يناظرة فى الكود المصرى
> **وجزاكم الله خيرا *


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
للاسف الكود المصرى عباره عن جزر من المعلومات جزء من هنا وجزء اخر من هناك ولا يوجد ترابط بينهم واشفق على زملائنا المهندسيين من هذا الكود فالكود المصرى لايحتوى على قيم للTorsional amplification factor وهو المعامل (Ax) كما فى الكود الامريكى UBC97 ولكن يوجد الشرط التالى 



تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (31 يناير 2013)

*نشكر المهندس ابراهيم على المجهود والتوضيح الاكثر من ممتاز لتحديد نوع الاساسات المستخدم للبرج من خلال نتائج الايتابس 
ويمكن أيضا بعمل حساب سريع بعيدا عن الايتابس والسيف نعمل الاتى :-
1- نعتبر وزن المتر المربع من بلاطة السقف شامله وزن البلاطه وشامله أحمال التشطيبات والاحمال الحيه ومحمل عليه أيضا حمل الاعمده وأحمال الاساسات= 1.60 طن \م2 وهذا الحمل حمل تشغيلى تقريبى 
2- اذن الاحمال لكل متر مربع لعدد 20 دور = 1.60 * 20 = 32 طن \م2 وهذا الحمل هو الذى سوف يقع على التربه أسفل الاساسات من أوزان متر مربع واحد لعدد 20 دور والمفروض أن اجهاد التربه الكلى (gross bearing capacity) والذى يتم حسابه واستنتاجه من اجهاد التربه الصافى المذكور فى تقرير التربه يكون أكبر من 32طن\م2
3- اجهاد التربه الصافى كما فى تقرير التربه= 1.25 كجم\سم2 = 12.5 طن\م2 نضيف اليه وزن عمود التربه من منسوب الصفر حتى منسوب التأسيس لكى نحصل على اجهاد التربه الكلى الفعلى 
وزن عمود التربه = 4.50 * 1.80 =8.10 طن\م2
اذن اجهاد التربه الكلى الفعلى = 12.50 + 8.10 = 20.60 طن\م2 وهذا أقل بكثير من 32 طن \م2 
لذلك لن يصلح عمل لبشه مسلحه لهذا البرج
الحل هو عمل خوازيق لهذا البرج pile foundation 
ولكن هل يتم عمل هذه الخوازيق على شكل مجموعات كل مجموعه لكل عمود أو لكل حائط قص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذا يعتمد على قدرة حمل الخازوق نفسه وهو الذى يوصى به مختبر تحليل التربه حيث هناك نوعيين من الخوازيق هما End bearing pile or Friction pile 
لذلك هنا سوف نفرض أن الخازوق يتحمل حمل 50 طن وقطره = 50 سم 
وللمعلوميه توجد خوازيق تتحمل بأكثر من ذلك تصل لحمل 120 طن 
4- اذا ذهبنا الى مسطح الدور المتكرر للبرج فسوف نجده = 440 م2 
اذن اجمالى وزن البرج تقريبا = 440 * 1.60 * 20 = 14080 طن أحمال تشغيليه وهى تقريبا أحمال الايتابس التى حصل عليها زميلنا المهندس ابراهيم (14880 طن)
5- اذن عدد الخوازيق المطلوبه لهذا البرج = اجالى وزن البرج مقسوما على حمل الخازوق الواحد = 14880 \ 50 = 298 خازوق نضيف عليهم 32 خازوق نظرا لوجود الزلازل 
اذن اجمالى الخوازيق المطلوبه = 330 خازوق
عدد الخوازيق فى المتر المربع = مسطح الدور (اللبشه)\ عدد الخوازيق = 440 \ 330 = 1.33 م لكل خازوق
المفروض أن المسافه بين كل عدد 2 خازوق الا تقل عن 2.5 مره قطر الخازوق = 1.25 م 
وعليه يتم استخدام لبشه مسلحه وليس مجموعه خوازيق لكل عمود 
6- نفترض أن سمك اللبشه العاديه = 20 سم فرشة نظافه 
7- نفترض مبدئيا سمك اللبشه المسلحه = 1.50 م مع عمل رفرفه مبدئيا 1.00م من الحدود الخارجيه للمبنى لكى نبدأ بها توزيعها على المسقط الافقى للبشه
لذلك نطلب من زميلنا المهندس ابراهيم تجهيز هذه الخوازيق مع اللبشه على ملف الاتوكاد وكذلك معها قطاعات الاعمده وحوائط القص النهائيه والتى سوف نصدرها للسيف 12
تقبلوا تحياتى 

*


----------



## ahmed_shafie86 (31 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال لو سمحتم لل مهندس أسامة و المهندس hema81

انا عندي اجهاد تربة كجم /سم2 والاساسات لبشة بس وفى خزان فى البدروم ( بمعني ان اللبشة تعتبر هي أرضية الخزان فى منطقة الخزان) 
والسؤال هنا هل أخذ فى الإعتبار الحمل الحي الموجود فوق اللبشة مباشرة(حمل المياة ) عند حساب الاجهادات تحت اللبشة 
وهل اخذ الحمل الحي للمياة على اللبشة عند تصميمها (بمعني اني دخلت اللبشة على السيف وعرفت كل حاجه وحطيت حمل الخزان عليها من فوق ) هل الكلام ده صحيح 

أرجو الإجابة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أسامه نواره (31 يناير 2013)

ahmed_shafie86 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي سؤال لو سمحتم لل مهندس أسامة و المهندس hema81
> انا عندي اجهاد تربة كجم /سم2 والاساسات لبشة بس وفى خزان فى البدروم ( بمعني ان اللبشة تعتبر هي أرضية الخزان فى منطقة الخزان)
> والسؤال هنا هل أخذ فى الإعتبار الحمل الحي الموجود فوق اللبشة مباشرة(حمل المياة ) عند حساب الاجهادات تحت اللبشة
> ...


*
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اذا كان فيه بدروم للمبنى وادخلنا على برنامج السيف قيمة K= subgrad modulus التقريبيه والتى تساوى هنا اجهاد التربه الكلى ( اجهاد التربه الصافى + وزن عمود التربه) وليس اجهاد التربه الصافى فقط مضروبا فى 120 
فيجب ادخال كل الاحمال الحيه والميته أعلى اللبشه ومنها على سبيل المثال كماذكرت أنت من وزن المياه الموجوده فى خزان المياه وكذلك يتم ادخال حوائط خزان المياه وكذلك يتم ادخال حوائط البدروم الخارجيه وكذلك يتم ادخال الردم على الرفرفه الخارجيه خارج حائط البدروم على اللبشه المسلحه وكذلك يتم ادخال الاحمال الحيه فى جراج البدروم وكذلك يتم ادخال أحمال تشطيبات أرضية البدروم 
اى أنه فى النهايه يتم ادخال كل الاحمال وعلى أن يتم التحقق من اجهاد التربه أسفل اللبشه بعد حلها على برنامج السيف 12 وهنا يجب ألا يزيد اجهاد التربه اشفل اللبشه عن اجهاد التربه الكلى **( اجهاد التربه الصافى + وزن عمود التربه) وليس اجهاد التربه الصافى فقط والمذكور فى تقرير التربه
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## محمد سنبله (31 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
لي سؤالين 
1ايه السبب ان تقرير التربه يعطي جهد التربه الصافي الامن مش الكلي .متي نشتغل علي الكلي ومتي الصافي
2 كيف يتم حساب قدره تحمل التربه علي الرغم ان المعادلات فيها عرض الاساس وهو مش معلوم .هل يتم فرضه .الرقم الذي يتم فرضه نفرضه علي اي اساس والمفروض يشيك معي وهل يختلف من شخص الي اخر ,اصل انا قرات في الكود قيم تقريبيه لقدره تحمل التربه فافترضت قيمه منها حسب التربه التي عندي وجبت عرض الاساس وبعدين رجعت عوضت بهذه القيمه في المعادله وجبت قدره التحمل .ارجو من حضراتكم التوضيح في هذه المساله


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 فبراير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لي سؤالين
> 1ايه السبب ان تقرير التربه يعطي جهد التربه الصافي الامن مش الكلي .متي نشتغل علي الكلي ومتي الصافي
> 2 كيف يتم حساب قدره تحمل التربه علي الرغم ان المعادلات فيها عرض الاساس وهو مش معلوم .هل يتم فرضه .الرقم الذي يتم فرضه نفرضه علي اي اساس والمفروض يشيك معي وهل يختلف من شخص الي اخر ,اصل انا قرات في الكود قيم تقريبيه لقدره تحمل التربه فافترضت قيمه منها حسب التربه التي عندي وجبت عرض الاساس وبعدين رجعت عوضت بهذه القيمه في المعادله وجبت قدره التحمل .ارجو من حضراتكم التوضيح في هذه المساله


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
أولا لابد وأن نوضح بأن هذه الاسئله تدخل فى نطاق تخصص مكتب أعمال التربه والمهندس الانشائى المصمم كما ذكرت يجب أن يلتزم بما جاء بهذا التقرير حتى تتحدد المسؤليات لاقد الله عند حدوث مشكله 
فالنسبه لتقرير التربه يعطى جهد التربه الصافى الامن لانه هو الانسب له فى عمله حيث من الافضل له الا يشارك المهندس المصمم للمبنى فى عمله حتى يفصل مسؤليته عند نقطه محدده فعند حدوث مشكله لاقدر الله وكان اجهاد التربه سبب رئيسى فيها فلن يدخل مختير التربه نفسه فى الحسابات الانشائيه 
1-ومتى نستخدم اجهاد التربه الكلى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الحقيقه جميع استخدامات اجهاد التربه فى التصميم تكون اجهاد كلى وليس اجهاد صافى لان اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن يتم استخدامه فى حالة مبنى يتم حفر للاساسات ثم نردم لنفس منسوب قبل الحفر وهذا لايتحقق الا فى المبانى التجاريه التى يكون منسوب أرضية الدور الارضى منسوب الصفر اى تحققت شروط استخدام اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن وهو انه تم الحفر ووضع الاساسات ثم تم الردم لنفس المنسوب 
أما اذا كان منسوب الدور الارضى عند منسوب + 1.20 م مع عدم وجود بدروم فيجب الحفر لمنيوب التأسيس ثم نضع الاساسات ثم نردم لمنسوب الارض الطبيعيه ثم اقوم بتوليد ردم من خارج الموقع (احمال اضافيه) لكى أصل الى منسوب + 1.20 م هنا ومن الافضل أن أعمل على اجهاد التربه الكلى أو أقوم بأضافة حمل الردم الذى تم وضعه أعلى من منسوب الصفر لكى أصمم على اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن وفى حالة وجود بدروم أظن الصوره قد شرحت بالتفصيل فى الروابط السابقه
2- هناك أكثر من طريقه فى حساب اجهاد التربه اعتمادا على عينات التربه التى تم استخراجها من الجسه منها طريقة ترزاجى التى تتحدث عنها والاخرى طريقة مايرهووف وكما يقوم مختبر التربه بعمل اختبار الاختراق Stander penetration test (S.P.T) أثناء أخذ الجسه
واذا حاولنا تطبيق القيم التى يقوم مكتب مختبر التربه باستنتاجها من التربه مثل قيمة فاى internal friction angle للتربه الرمليه أو قيمة التماسك للتربه cohesion الطينيه فيجب استخدام طريقة ترزاجى لانها تعطى نتائج أقل وعلى أن يفترض قيمة أبعاد القاعده مربعة الشكل 
ويجب أن تكون نتائج اجهاد التربه التى تم استنتاجها من طريقة ترزاجى متقاربه مع عدد الطرقات التى تم عملها أثناء أخذ العينه **S.P.T لانه فى النهايه أعمال التربه والجسات خصوصا فيها تقريب كبير فى النتائج وفى كثير من الاحيان نقوم بعمل اختبار موقع يسمى Plate bearing test للتأكد من اجهاد التربه وهو الذى نحصل منه على subgrad modulus مباشرة اى قيمة K 
تقبل تحياتى  
تقبل تحياتى       
*


----------



## جهاد سستم (1 فبراير 2013)

*اشكر جميع المساهمين في اثراء هذا الموضوع ,,,,, وانا اراقب عن كثب ,,,,, وباذن الله لن ابخل بأي اضافة من الممكن ان اضيفها ..... *


----------



## القافله (1 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن يوجد تعليق بسيط مهنسنا القدير حضرتك بالفعل بعد حساب الخوازيق تم زياده نضيف عليهم 32 خازوق نظرا لوجود الزلازل 
كيف تتحمل الخوازيق القوي الناتجه من الزلازل والله المستعان


----------



## mousabadr (1 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك استاذنا العزيز م اسامه على هذه الملاحظات ودائما تضئ لنا الطريق بمعلوماتك القيمه وخبراتك العظيمه
يعنى اذا لم يتحقق هذا الشرط 




وباقى شروط الانتظام فى المسقط الافقى يتم عمل التحليل الطيفى التجميعى !!!!!!!!!! يعنى الديناميكى
وجزاكم الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed_shafie86 (1 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
من فضلك يا بشمهندس أسامه تقولى اللى اانا عملته ده صح ولا غلط

الجزء الأول
انا دخلت فى السبف اللبشة و اجهاد التربة عندي كان 1.50 كجم /سم2 ودخلت ال k=1500 
ودخلت وزن الخزان أعلى اللبشة فى المنطقة المخصصه له (مع العلم ان وزن الخزان 5 طن/م2)
ولغيت وزن اللبشه بأني خليت كثافة الخرسانة = 0

فهل الكلام ده لحد هنا مظبوط ولا لا 

الجزء الثاني 

انا لو هنقل الاحمال من الايتاب هنقلها فى الحالتين (ultimate , working ) وبالنسبة لاجهاد التربة هتأكد منه فى حالات التشغيل 
وبالنسبة لتصميم اللبشة من اجهاد قص او عزوم يتم التصميم على حالات الحدود القصوي 

مع ثبات ال k فى الحالتين ؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 فبراير 2013)

ahmed_shafie86 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من فضلك يا بشمهندس أسامه تقولى اللى اانا عملته ده صح ولا غلط
> الجزء الأول
> انا دخلت فى السبف اللبشة و اجهاد التربة عندي كان 1.50 كجم /سم2 ودخلت ال k=1500
> ...



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
بالنسبه للسؤال الاول
معلوماتك غير كامله فهل يوجد بدروم أم لا ؟؟ ولماذا قمت بالغاء وزن اللبشه بأن جعلت كثافتها = 0.00 لان وزنها سوف يؤثر اجهاد التربه الذى يجب التحقق منه بعد الحل على برنامج السيف وبالنسبه لوزن الخزان لابد من وضع حوائط وجدران خزان المياه كأحمالها على اللبشه بالاضافه الى وزن المياه داخل خزان المياه 
بالنسبه للسؤال الثانى
سوف يقابلك مشكله عند نقل الاحمال من الايتابس من الى السيف وهى أحمال الزلازل فقيمها ultimate ومتغيره وكثيره وحالاتها كثيره وهذا ماسوف نبحثه فى البرج الخاص بنا وكيف يمكن دراسة تأثير الزلازل على اجهادات التربه وتصميم اللبشه 
تقبل تحياتى  
*


----------



## محمد سنبله (1 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
فرض قيمه عرض الاساس بيتم عن طريق ايه هل افرضه باي قيمه .طب ايه راي حضرتك في فكرتي ان اخد قيمه اجهاد التربه من الكود حسب نوع التربه اللي عندي واجيب عرض الاساس وبعدين اعوض في قانون حساب قدره التحمل بمعلوميه العرض اللي حسبته
*****كان في مشكله وهي ان عندي قطعه ارض 25 *30 المباني علي ابعاد 19*25 وكنت هحفر 3 م والمياه علي عمق 1م فانا عملت اللبشه علي حدود 20*26 وهعمل حائط علي الحدود فقام الدكتور زعج لي اسم الدكتور (ا د فاروق القاضي صاحب مكتب النيل) قال لازم اللبشه توصل للحدود علشان الميه وبعدين عملت اللبشه زي الاول وعملت water stop وكملت الجزء الفاضل .مسك فيه وقال لازم اللبشه توصل للاخر وقولت له كده في كابولي 6 م قال عادي لان ساعات الوتر استوب بيسرب ميه والبدرو يتملي ميه فتلحق المشكله من الاول كان عايز حديد فاي 25 .ايه راي حضراتكم في الكلام ده


----------



## ahmed_shafie86 (1 فبراير 2013)

اشكرك يا بشمهندس اسامة على سعة صدرك و تفاعلك معايا 

المبني عيارة 7 ادوار ومنسوب الارضي +1.05 , انا عندي اجهاد تربة صافي 1.5 , ومنسوب التأسيس -1.80 والطريق منسوبة متغير (توجد حائط ساند على حدود المبني فى بعض الاماكن اللى الطريق عالى فيها )

المفروض ان اما اتعامل مع الاجهاد الصافي اني اهمل اى احمال هتتنقل مباشرةً على التربة كأحمال السيارات فى الجراج مثلا والخزان ووزن اللبشة والردم أعلى اللبشة...صح ؟
ويبقي الاجهاد الصافي = أحمال المبني بداية من سقف الأرضي (أو البدروم ان وجد) / مساحة اللبشة
واما الاجهاد الكلي = أحمال المبني بداية من سقف الأرضي (أو البدروم ان وجد)+وزن اللبشة+ الجراج +الردم والحوائط وهكذا / مساحة اللبشة

هل هذا الكلام صحيح يا بشمهندس اسامة ؟

و كمان فى حاجه تانية هو فى تقرير التربة بيبقي فيه الاجهاد الصافي للتربة عند منسوب التأسيس المذكور بردو
( فهل هنا يقصد ان الاجهاد الكلى = الاجهاد الصافي عند منسوب التأسيس المحدد فى تقرير التربة) فإن كان الكلام ده صح فالمفروض فى الحالة دي ان مجموع جميع الاحمال للمبني + الاحمال الواقعه فى البدروم من سيارات وخزانات ومباني وخلافة + وزن اللبشة المفروض كل دول يدخلوا فى الحساب عند تحديد الاجهاد تحت اللبشة 

اسف على الإطالة - بس بنفتح مواضيع عشان الجميع يستفيد 
ممكن يكون الأسئلة بتاعتي المفروض اكون عرفتها من اول محاضره فى الاساسات فى الكلية - بس للأسف كل مكان بيشتغل بطريقة غير التانيه وانا مش عارف فين الصح


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 فبراير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *نشكر المهندس ابراهيم على المجهود والتوضيح الاكثر من ممتاز لتحديد نوع الاساسات المستخدم للبرج من خلال نتائج الايتابس
> ويمكن أيضا بعمل حساب سريع بعيدا عن الايتابس والسيف نعمل الاتى :-
> 1- نعتبر وزن المتر المربع من بلاطة السقف شامله وزن البلاطه وشامله أحمال التشطيبات والاحمال الحيه ومحمل عليه أيضا حمل الاعمده وأحمال الاساسات= 1.60 طن \م2 وهذا الحمل حمل تشغيلى تقريبى
> 
> ...



كما تعودنا من حضراتكم استاذنا م اسامة و الزميل المجتهد م ابراهيم من الأفادة لجموع المهندسين جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك في اعمالكم و جعلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم




معلوماتي عن الخوازيق الأكثر انتشارا في مصر هو النوع السائد في مصر : الحفر البريمي المستمر
continuous flight augers CFA فهل هناك تقنيه خاصة لتجهيز الموقع يوصي بها المصمم لوضعها في لوحة الأساسات عند تصميم البايل و هل تصميم البايل يكون مسؤلية الأنشائي ام متتخصص الجيو تكنيك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 فبراير 2013)

ملف الجسة


----------



## أحبك في الله (1 فبراير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> فرض قيمه عرض الاساس بيتم عن طريق ايه هل افرضه باي قيمه .طب ايه راي حضرتك في فكرتي ان اخد قيمه اجهاد التربه من الكود حسب نوع التربه اللي عندي واجيب عرض الاساس وبعدين اعوض في قانون حساب قدره التحمل بمعلوميه العرض اللي حسبته
> *****كان في مشكله وهي ان عندي قطعه ارض 25 *30 المباني علي ابعاد 19*25 وكنت هحفر 3 م والمياه علي عمق 1م فانا عملت اللبشه علي حدود 20*26 وهعمل حائط علي الحدود فقام الدكتور زعج لي اسم الدكتور (ا د فاروق القاضي صاحب مكتب النيل) قال لازم اللبشه توصل للحدود علشان الميه وبعدين عملت اللبشه زي الاول وعملت water stop وكملت الجزء الفاضل .مسك فيه وقال لازم اللبشه توصل للاخر وقولت له كده في كابولي 6 م قال عادي لان ساعات الوتر استوب بيسرب ميه والبدرو يتملي ميه فتلحق المشكله من الاول كان عايز حديد فاي 25 .ايه راي حضراتكم في الكلام ده



بعد إذن أستاذنا المهندس أسامه
عرض الأساس بيفرض عن طريق إستشاري التربه مش الإنشائي لأنه بيعتمد عليه في حساب ال bc
وكإنشائي لازم تلتزم به ولو العرض مش كافي يتم الرجوع لإستشاري التربه لزيادة العرض

إنظر الصورة المرفقة

أما بالنسبة للمشكله اللي إنت صيت صاحب المكتب فيها :7:
إيه علاقة زيادة طرطفة اللبشه بمنع المياه
ماهو كده كده حتوصلك وبالتالي سواء زودت الطرطفة أو لأ لازم تعزل كويس


----------



## hema81 (1 فبراير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *نشكر المهندس ابراهيم على المجهود والتوضيح الاكثر من ممتاز لتحديد نوع الاساسات المستخدم للبرج من خلال نتائج الايتابس
> 
> 5- اذن عدد الخوازيق المطلوبه لهذا البرج = اجالى وزن البرج مقسوما على حمل الخازوق الواحد = 14880 \ 50 = 298 خازوق نضيف عليهم 32 خازوق نظرا لوجود الزلازل
> اذن اجمالى الخوازيق المطلوبه = 330 خازوق
> ...



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه وفى محاوله لتجهيز ملف الاتوكاد والذى سنقوم باستيراده الى داخل برنامج السيف بعد ان نقوم بتصدير الاحمال الرأسيه والاحمال الجانبيه من الايتاب الى السيف ايضا قمت بعمل الملف على الرابط التالى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?hjpt31c2iy621qa
وارجو من حضرتك مراجعه هذا الملف والذى تم فرض فيه القيم التاليه :
- المسافه بين مركز الخوازيق على الحافه وبين حافه اللبشه 1.25 قطر الخازوق ( 1.25 * 0.50 = 0.625 م ) 
- المسافه بين مراكز الخوازيق الداخليه 2.50 قطر الخازوق ( 2.50 * 0.50 = 1.25 متر )
وبفرض هذه القيم الدنيا والتى لايمكن النزول عنها حصلنا على عدد 303 خازوق والمطلوب كما وضحت حضرتك هو 330 خازوق بعد اضافه 32 خازوق لاحمال الزلازل وارجو من حضرتك توضيح السبب فى اختيار هذا الرقم تحديدا وهو ليس بالقليل من حيث التكلفه وتوضيح القيم الدنيا والقصوى للمسافه بين الخوازيق وكما تعلم حضرتك يوجد عدم انتظام فى ابعاد البرج وبالتالى فى اللبشه وكيف سيكون التعامل مع هذا الشكل فى توزيع الخوازيق والحفاظ على المسافات بينها وبين حدود اللبشه.
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## halatempo (1 فبراير 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه وفى محاوله لتجهيز ملف الاتوكاد والذى سنقوم باستيراده الى داخل برنامج السيف بعد ان نقوم بتصدير الاحمال الرأسيه والاحمال الجانبيه من الايتاب الى السيف ايضا قمت بعمل الملف على الرابط التالى
> http://www.mediafire.com/?hjpt31c2iy621qa
> وارجو من حضرتك مراجعه هذا الملف والذى تم فرض فيه القيم التاليه :
> ...


يا بشمهندس انا تايهه جدا ومتلخبطة وعاوزة اتابع من الاول ولينكات الموضوع الاصلي كلها توهان وانا اسفة انا حديثة التخرج ومش قادرة استوعب اوووي فلو ممكن تنزل لينكات الخلاصة يعني من رسومات الكاد وهكذا بالترتيب عشان اقدر اتابع معاكم وابدء احل بايدي واشوف التصحيح انا اسفة لو فيها تعب بس اانا مصدقت الاقي موضوع كده عشان ابتدي فيه


----------



## محمد سنبله (1 فبراير 2013)

أحبك في الله قال:


> بعد إذن أستاذنا المهندس أسامه
> عرض الأساس بيفرض عن طريق إستشاري التربه مش الإنشائي لأنه بيعتمد عليه في حساب ال bc
> وكإنشائي لازم تلتزم به ولو العرض مش كافي يتم الرجوع لإستشاري التربه لزيادة العرض
> 
> ...


صاحب المكتب ده اساسا من علماء السويل في مصر وله نظريات في الهبوط تدرس في المانيا وكان بيشرحها لي لحد ما صدعت وهو اللي عامل شغل مطار القاهره .الفكره علي كلامه ازي تمنع ضعط الميه وبعدين لو عملنا لبشه لوحده وفصلنا هو بيقول ان الفاصل ده هيجيب ميه ولما قولت له نعمل وتر استوب قال كثير ما ينجح وكثير ما يفشل وكان مصمم علي الكلام ده حتي ان بعض دكاتره كانت معترضه علي كلامه لان لما اعتبرتها كابولي اصبح محتاج تسليح فاي 25 قال عادي


----------



## محمد سنبله (2 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
بش م اسامه حضرتك افترضت ان عندنا خازوق قطره 50 وحمله 50 بس المفروض كل ده بحسابات ام انه علي سبيل الفرض .لو هنحسب المفروض انا هشوف نوع التربه علشان احدد نوع الخاوق هل end bearing or firiction لو رمل يبقي فركشن لو طين يبق بيرنن والمفروض هبدا اخذ قطاع وطلع خازوق بره وشوف الاجهادات انا بفرض طول الخازوق بس في نقطه مهمه لو الخازوق نازل في الرمل يبقي اعتمادي علي الطول فانا هطوله والقطر هيكون صغير والعكس في الطين يبقي هفترض الطول بناء علي التقرير وهفرض قطر ومن هذا اقدر اجيب قدره تحمل الخازوق فالدنيا تكون واضحه بالحسابات وليس فرض .ايه راي حضرتك


----------



## hema81 (2 فبراير 2013)

halatempo قال:


> يا بشمهندس انا تايهه جدا ومتلخبطة وعاوزة اتابع من الاول ولينكات الموضوع الاصلي كلها توهان وانا اسفة انا حديثة التخرج ومش قادرة استوعب اوووي فلو ممكن تنزل لينكات الخلاصة يعني من رسومات الكاد وهكذا بالترتيب عشان اقدر اتابع معاكم وابدء احل بايدي واشوف التصحيح انا اسفة لو فيها تعب بس اانا مصدقت الاقي موضوع كده عشان ابتدي فيه


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
برجاء مراجعه الرابط التالى المشاركه رقم 296 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350252-30.html
تقبلى تحياتى *


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (2 فبراير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بش م اسامه حضرتك افترضت ان عندنا خازوق قطره 50 وحمله 50 بس المفروض كل ده بحسابات ام انه علي سبيل الفرض .لو هنحسب المفروض انا هشوف نوع التربه علشان احدد نوع الخاوق هل end bearing or firiction لو رمل يبقي فركشن لو طين يبق بيرنن والمفروض هبدا اخذ قطاع وطلع خازوق بره وشوف الاجهادات انا بفرض طول الخازوق بس في نقطه مهمه لو الخازوق نازل في الرمل يبقي اعتمادي علي الطول فانا هطوله والقطر هيكون صغير والعكس في الطين يبقي هفترض الطول بناء علي التقرير وهفرض قطر ومن هذا اقدر اجيب قدره تحمل الخازوق فالدنيا تكون واضحه بالحسابات وليس فرض .ايه راي حضرتك



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حاولت ان احسب قدرة الخازوق بناءا علي تقرير التربة الذي ارفقته في مشاركة سابقة لي و لكنني وصلت الي ان التقرير غير كافي للحسابات المطلوبة و بناءا عليه نطلب من استاذنا م اسامة توضيح تقرير التربة الصحيح الذي نعتمد عليه في حسابات قدرة الخوازيق و لو امكن لو عند حضرتك تقرير من مكان معتمد لنتعرف علي شكل التقرير و المخرجات الناتجة من مختبر التربة تتفضل حضرتك برفع نسخة منه


----------



## محمد سنبله (2 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تقرير تربه - Download - 4shared - m m
ده تقرير تربه يوضح قطاع في التربه وكروكي للموقع العام


----------



## أسامه نواره (2 فبراير 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه وفى محاوله لتجهيز ملف الاتوكاد والذى سنقوم باستيراده الى داخل برنامج السيف بعد ان نقوم بتصدير الاحمال الرأسيه والاحمال الجانبيه من الايتاب الى السيف ايضا قمت بعمل الملف على الرابط التالى
> RAFT.rar
> وارجو من حضرتك مراجعه هذا الملف والذى تم فرض فيه القيم التاليه :
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اولا لابد وأن نوضح أنه لابد وأن نفرق بين عمل مختبر التربه وهو المختص والمسؤال عن تحديد اجهاد التربه وتحديد عمق التأسيس وكذلك فى حالة استخدام الخوازيق أو الاوتاد أيضا مختبر التربه هو المسؤال عن تحديد نوع وقطر وحمل هذا الخازوق لان حمل هذا الخازوق يعتمد فى حساباته لتحديد قدرته تماما مثل حسابات اجهاد التربه والتى تعتمد كما نعرف على معامل الاحتكاك الداخلى للتربه الرمليه أو التماسك فى التربه الطينيه ولذلك يتم الاعتماد كليتا فى ذلك على مختبر التربه وكذلك اذا احتاجنا الى تغيير سواء فى قدره وقطر الخازوق فيجب الرجوع للمختبر 
وبين عمل المهندس الانشائى والذى يقوم بجميع الحسابات الانشائيه لما يسمى بال supper structure حيث يكون المهنس الانشائى فى هذه الحاله مسؤال عن هذا الجزء وكما أنه توجد مكاتب انشائيه متخصصه فقط فى تصميم الاساسات ولكن لايعنى ذلك أنها تتدخل فى تقرير التربه وتغيير مافيه من دون الرجوع الى مختبر التربه 
اى فى النهايه لابد من احترام كل الارقام الوارده فى تقرير التربه ولكن نحن هنا نحاول أن نعرف كيف يكون شكل وهيئة والنتائج التى يقدمها لنا تقرير التربه مع محاولة الربط بين مادرسناه والمحتوى الموجود بتقرير التربه 
ثانيا كل الافتراضات السابقه سواء فى عدد الخوازيق أو الاوتاد وكذلك سمك اللبشه كل هذه افتراضات والحكم النهائى يكون للحسابات الانشائيه والمهم هو التصميم الامن الاقتصادى 
وبالنسبه لشكل اللبشه والخوازيق الموجوده والمرفقه فى الاتوكاد وهى لعدد 303 خازوق بالطبع الشكل غير منتظم لان قيمة Ixy لاتساوى صفر فاذا افترضنا أننا سوف نستخدم اللبشه فقط بدون خوازيق فانه فى هذه الحاله فى الحل اليدوى لن يكون هو المحور الرأسى والمحور الافقى وانما سوف نستخدم دائرة مور وكذلك فى حالتنا لن يكون الحمل موزع بانتظام على الخوازيق تحت تأثير الاحمال الرأسيه فقط فمبابالنا بوجود الزلازل والرياح وعموما النتائج النهائيه سوف تكون لبرنامج السيف
مرفق ملف يوضح أنواع الاساسات وقدره تحمل الخوازيق
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## hema81 (6 فبراير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لمزيد من المعلومات عن كيفيه توزيع الخوازيق على مسطح اللبشه (spacing ) يمكن استخدام المعادلات التاليه وهى من احد المراجع العلميه 
*




*وننتقل باذن الله الى كيفيه استيراد ملف الاتوكاد الى برنامج السيف بعد ان قمنا باستيراد الاحمال من برنامج الايتاب والبدء فى التعرف على كيفيه رسم اللبشه المسلحه والخوازيق والاحمال المؤثره عليها وتصميم هذه اللبشه .
تقبلوا تحياتى.**
*


----------



## القافله (7 فبراير 2013)

اخي المهندس ابراهيم بخصوص الملف المرفق في الاتوكاد لتوزيع البايل في الاتجاه الايمن بعد البايل عن الحواف غير مطابقه للاشتراطات وارجو لو كلامي غلط التصحيح


----------



## القافله (7 فبراير 2013)

شكرا اخي المهندس ابراهيم ومهندسنا القدير اسامه نواره علي التوضيح الاكثر من رائع ولكن يوجد بعض النقاط للمناقشه للتوضيح الرؤيه اكثر لكي نرتقي بأنفسنا وبأخواننا الي ما هو صحيح 
1- يجب علينا اذا تم رفع قدره تحمل الخوازيق وتغيير القطر حتي نلتزم بالكود وذلك لانه اقل ماسفه بين الخوازيق تصل الي 2.5d ولكي يتثني لنا زياده عدد الخوازيق مثل ماحضرتك تكرمتم وذكرت قبل ذلك 
2- الا يجب ان نعمل رفرفه لهذه اللبشه وذلك لوجود اعمده اركان اولا يتم عدم همل رفرفه لها مع اعتبار ذلك في التصميم وكيف يكون سلوك التربه اسفلها 
3- طريقه ايجاد عدد الخوازيق وذلك بقسمه كل احمال الحيه والميته علي حمل الخازوق الواحد وذلك اخذنا في الاعتبار ان الاحمال متوزعه بأنتظام علي الاعمده وكيف ذلك 
4- مناقشه k spring وذلك حسب الكود المستخدم والله المستعان انا اسف علي الاطاله


----------



## hema81 (8 فبراير 2013)

القافله قال:


> اخي المهندس ابراهيم بخصوص الملف المرفق في الاتوكاد لتوزيع البايل في الاتجاه الايمن بعد البايل عن الحواف غير مطابقه للاشتراطات وارجو لو كلامي غلط التصحيح مشاهدة المرفق 87905



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك اخى الفاضل على المشاركه والتفاعل الدائم وبالنسبه لما ذكرته بخصوص المسافه بين مراكز الاوتاد وحواف اللبشه فطبقا لما درسناه يتم اخذ هذه المسافه مساويه لنصف المسافه بين مراكز الاوتاد الداخليه ( pile spacing ) وحقيقه بالرجوع للكود لم يذكر هذه القيمه ( وارجو منك ذكر البند بالكود اذا كان ذلك متاحا لك ) وذلك كما ذكر المسافه بين الاوتاد الداخليه بوضوح كما يلى 
*



*
واليك الملف بعد التعديل طبقا للفرض الذى ذكرته سابقا على الرابط التالى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?63c8e8stwlcg0t6
وننتظر رأى استاذنا الفاضل م. اسامه نواره فى هذا الموضوع .
تقبل تحياتى .
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 فبراير 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك اخى الفاضل على المشاركه والتفاعل الدائم وبالنسبه لما ذكرته بخصوص المسافه بين مراكز الاوتاد وحواف اللبشه فطبقا لما درسناه يتم اخذ هذه المسافه مساويه لنصف المسافه بين مراكز الاوتاد الداخليه ( pile spacing ) وحقيقه بالرجوع للكود لم يذكر هذه القيمه ( وارجو منك ذكر البند بالكود اذا كان ذلك متاحا لك ) وذلك كما ذكر المسافه بين الاوتاد الداخليه بوضوح كما يلى
> *





hema81 قال:


> *
> واليك الملف بعد التعديل طبقا للفرض الذى ذكرته سابقا على الرابط التالى
> RAFT(2).rar
> وننتظر رأى استاذنا الفاضل م. اسامه نواره فى هذا الموضوع .
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبه للاوتاد والخوازيق وكيفية توزيعها فلاتوجد مشكله فى عمل خوازيق على أحرف اللبشه من الخارج وكأنها عمود جار وسوف تكمن المشكله فى التنفيذ خصوصا اذا كان البرج مجاور لقطعه أرض بها مبنى قائم فسوف يكون فيه مشكله فى التنفيذ أما من الناحيه الانشائيه فلا توجد مشكله حيث نقوم بالتحقق من اجهادات الثقب وكذلك حمل هذا الخازوق 
ارى أنه يجب الاعتماد على الحسابات الانشائيه المتاحه لكى نكمل مشروعنا وذلك لان تحديد قدرة حمل الخازوق يعتمد فى حساباته على اجهاد ونوعيه التربه حتى الوصول التربه الصالحه للتأسيس والتى منها نحدد ارتفاع ومقدار الحمل الامن الذى يتحمله هذا الخازوق ويمكن أن تكون التربه الصالحه تربه صخريه ويمكن أن تكون تربه رمليه كثيفه ويمكن ........... ويمكن ...... لذلك هناك احتمالات كثيره ولذلك اذا رجعنا الى كيفية حساب قدرة حمل الخازوق من خلال مكتب تحليل التربه فسوف نجد أنه لابد من حساب قدره هذا الخازوق وكأنه عمود به حديد تسليح وليكن 1% ومكتب تحليل التربه يحسب القدره النهائيه بحيث يكون منها هذه الحاله حيث يمكن أن تكون تربه التأسيس صخريه عندئذ تكون قدره تحمل الخازوق أكبر من تصميمه كعمود وكذلك فى حالتنا وفرضا السابق وهو أن اجهاد التربه = 1.25 كجم\سم2 ونستعمل خازوق بقطر 50 سم يتحمل 50 طن فهذا يدل على أن طبقات التربه ضعيفه جدا حيث يمكن أن يتحمل هذا الخازوق أكبر من ذلك بكثير
وبذلك نحن أمام حليين 
الاول :- نحسب قدره الخازوق على أساس أن قطره 50 سم وبه نسبة تسليح 1% واجهاد الخرسانه = 250 كجم\سم2 على أن يكون هذا هو الحمل التشغيلى للخازوق ويتم حساب سمك اللبشه من اجهادات الثقب لاكبر حمل عمود 
الثانى :-يمكن زيادة قطر الخازوق الى 60 سم وزيادة قدرة الخازوق وبالتالى يمكن عمل الخوازيق كمجموعات أسفل كل حائط قص ويتم تحديد عدد هذه المجموعه من الخوازيق على أساس الحمل الواقع عليها ويتم عمل سمك مبدئى لكل قاعده اعتمادا على حسابه من اجهادات الثقب لكل قاعده مع عمل لبشه صغيرة السمك 30 الى 40 سم للربط بين القواعد وبعضها البعض 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (10 فبراير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اولا لابد وأن نوضح أنه لابد وأن نفرق بين عمل مختبر التربه وهو المختص والمسؤال عن تحديد اجهاد التربه وتحديد عمق التأسيس وكذلك فى حالة استخدام الخوازيق أو الاوتاد أيضا مختبر التربه هو المسؤال عن تحديد نوع وقطر وحمل هذا الخازوق لان حمل هذا الخازوق يعتمد فى حساباته لتحديد قدرته تماما مثل حسابات اجهاد التربه والتى تعتمد كما نعرف على معامل الاحتكاك الداخلى للتربه الرمليه أو التماسك فى التربه الطينيه ولذلك يتم الاعتماد كليتا فى ذلك على مختبر التربه وكذلك اذا احتاجنا الى تغيير سواء فى قدره وقطر الخازوق فيجب الرجوع للمختبر
> وبين عمل المهندس الانشائى والذى يقوم بجميع الحسابات الانشائيه لما يسمى بال supper structure حيث يكون المهنس الانشائى فى هذه الحاله مسؤال عن هذا الجزء وكما أنه توجد مكاتب انشائيه متخصصه فقط فى تصميم الاساسات ولكن لايعنى ذلك أنها تتدخل فى تقرير التربه وتغيير مافيه من دون الرجوع الى مختبر التربه
> اى فى النهايه لابد من احترام كل الارقام الوارده فى تقرير التربه ولكن نحن هنا نحاول أن نعرف كيف يكون شكل وهيئة والنتائج التى يقدمها لنا تقرير التربه مع محاولة الربط بين مادرسناه والمحتوى الموجود بتقرير التربه
> ...


السلام عليكم مهندس اسامة. هل المقصود بعمق التأسيس هو المنسوب النهائي للأعمال الترابية والذي بعدة يتم فئة وضع صبة النظافة وبعدة صب الاساس إذا كان هو هذا المقصود فان الذي يحدد هذا العمق هو المصمم الإنشائي بعد أن يحدد المهندس المعماري منسوب الأرضية فعلى سبيل المثال أن المهندس المعماري يضع طابق تحت ارضي ويضع منسوب الأرضية مثلا (-1) م عن الشارع العام​


----------



## hema81 (15 فبراير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> بالنسبه للاوتاد والخوازيق وكيفية توزيعها فلاتوجد مشكله فى عمل خوازيق على أحرف اللبشه من الخارج وكأنها عمود جار وسوف تكمن المشكله فى التنفيذ خصوصا اذا كان البرج مجاور لقطعه أرض بها مبنى قائم فسوف يكون فيه مشكله فى التنفيذ أما من الناحيه الانشائيه فلا توجد مشكله حيث نقوم بالتحقق من اجهادات الثقب وكذلك حمل هذا الخازوق
> ارى أنه يجب الاعتماد على الحسابات الانشائيه المتاحه لكى نكمل مشروعنا وذلك لان تحديد قدرة حمل الخازوق يعتمد فى حساباته على اجهاد ونوعيه التربه حتى الوصول التربه الصالحه للتأسيس والتى منها نحدد ارتفاع ومقدار الحمل الامن الذى يتحمله هذا الخازوق ويمكن أن تكون التربه الصالحه تربه صخريه ويمكن أن تكون تربه رمليه كثيفه ويمكن ........... ويمكن ...... لذلك هناك احتمالات كثيره ولذلك اذا رجعنا الى كيفية حساب قدرة حمل الخازوق من خلال مكتب تحليل التربه فسوف نجد أنه لابد من حساب قدره هذا الخازوق وكأنه عمود به حديد تسليح وليكن 1% ومكتب تحليل التربه يحسب القدره النهائيه بحيث يكون منها هذه الحاله حيث يمكن أن تكون تربه التأسيس صخريه عندئذ تكون قدره تحمل الخازوق أكبر من تصميمه كعمود وكذلك فى حالتنا وفرضا السابق وهو أن اجهاد التربه = 1.25 كجم\سم2 ونستعمل خازوق بقطر 50 سم يتحمل 50 طن فهذا يدل على أن طبقات التربه ضعيفه جدا حيث يمكن أن يتحمل هذا الخازوق أكبر من ذلك بكثير
> وبذلك نحن أمام حليين
> ...





*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م. اسامه على هذا التوضيح واتفق مع حضرتك فى التركيز فى هذا الرابط على التصميم الانشائى للبشه والعمل على المعلومات المتاحه لدينا والفروض التى قمنا بفرضها لان الدخول فى تصميم الاوتاد كما وضحت من اختصاص مختبر التربه ويحتاج الى تقرير تربه والجسات التى تم عملها بالموقع لتحديد نوع وقطر وحمل الوتد .
واقترح ان نبدأ العمل على فرض ان قطر الوتد 50 سم بحمل تشغيلى 50 طن واجهاد الخرسانه له 250 كجم / سم2 وبتسليح 1% وسمك اللبشه 1.50 متر على ان يتم التحقق من هذه الفروض بعد ادخال اللبشه على برنامج السيف .
وقبل البدء فى ادخال اللبشه على البرنامج اود ان اطلب من حضرتك بعض الاستفسارات وهى :
1- لتحديد ابعاد اللبشه المبدئيه وكما تعلمنا لابد من العمل على ان يكون مركز تأثير محصله احمال الاعمده وحوائط القص هو نفسه مركز ثقل اللبشه حتى لا تتولد عزوم اضافيه على اللبشه نتيجه ال ECCENTRICITY ويمكن عمل ذلك على الاتوكاد قبل استيراد حدود اللبشه من الاتوكاد الى السيف وهذا بالنسبه raft on soil فما الذى يتوجب علينا عمله فى حالتنا هذه raft over piles حتى لا تتولد عزوم اضافيه على اللبشه وبالتالى على الاوتاد ؟؟
2- بالنسبه لتمثيل الحوائط السانده للبدروم هل تفضل حضرتك ان يتم رسمها فى اماكنها داخل برنامج السيف ام يتم حساب وزنها وتوزيعها على كامل مسطح اللبشه ؟؟
3- بالنسبه لاماكن الاعمده هل يتم رسمها كما فى برنامج الايتاب ليكون الحمل فى مركز العمود ام يمكن استيرادها ايضا من الاتوكاد ليتم تمثيلها كما ستنفذ فى الطبيعه وبالتالى سيكون هناك ترحيل بين مركز العمود ونقطه تأثير الاحمال وهذا طبعا ليس لكل الاعمده ارجو من حضرتك التوضيح .
4- كيف يتم تمثيل الاوتاد على برنامج السيف ؟ هل يتم تمثيلها على انها اعمده ام ان هناك طريقه افضل من ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟
مرفق نموذج مبدئى للبشه بعد تصدير الاحمال من الايتاب الى السيف وبالطبع الملف غير مكتمل ولتوضيح النمذجه التى قمت بها فقط وللبدء فى العمل عليه وعمل التعديلات المطلوبه واستكمال ادخال الاحمال ( الخرسانه العاديه + احمال الحوائط السانده + احمال الردم على رفرفه اللبشه + وزن التغطيات + الاحمال الحيه على اللبشه )وتعريف الركائز للبشه وحالات التحميل والبدء فى التصميم والملف على الرابط التالى :
SAFE.rar
تقبل تحياتى 


*


----------



## mousabadr (19 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
استكمالا لهذه الدورة لعمل التحليل الديناميكى طبقا للكود المصرى لبرج مكون من 20 دور تحت تأثير احمال الزلازل مع استاذنا الفاضل م . اسامة نوارة جزاة الله عنا خير الجزاء والمهندس النشيط م. إبراهيم جزاه الله خيرا وجزا الله خيرا كل من شارك فى هذا النقاش وثقل الله بة موازينكم ونرجوا منكم التواصل معنا فى هذا الموضوع المهم باذن الله .4shared - My 4shared - shared folder - free file sharing and storage


----------



## hema81 (19 فبراير 2013)

mousabadr قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> استكمالا لهذه الدورة لعمل التحليل الديناميكى طبقا للكود المصرى لبرج مكون من 20 دور تحت تأثير احمال الزلازل مع استاذنا الفاضل م . اسامة نوارة جزاة الله عنا خير الجزاء والمهندس النشيط م. إبراهيم جزاه الله خيرا وجزا الله خيرا كل من شارك فى هذا النقاش وثقل الله بة موازينكم ونرجوا منكم التواصل معنا فى هذا الموضوع المهم باذن الله .4shared - My 4shared - shared folder - free file sharing and storage



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا اشكرك اخى الفاضل على كلماتك الطيبه 
ثانيا وكما تعلم فقد قمنا بعمل التحليل الاستاتيكى لبرج مكون من عشرين دور وتم الانتهاء من هذه المرحله وبعدها قمنا بتصميم البلاطات على برنامج السيف 12 وكذلك تصميم الاعمده وحوائط القص على برنامج الايتاب وبذلك نكون قد انتهينا من ال supper structure ولم يتبقى لنا من التصميم بعد عمل التحليل الاستاتيكى للبرج سوى تصميم الاساسات للبرج وعمل اللوحات الانشائيه الكامله للبرج وهذا ما نحن بصدده الان على هذا الرابط .
اما بالنسبه للتحليل الديناميكى فقد قام استاذنا الفاضل م . اسامه نوارة بعمل رابط منفصل لهذا الموضوع نظرا لاهميته على الرابط التالى 
 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t348254.html
وكما تعلم فاننا نثقل كثيرا على استاذنا الفاضل م. اسامه نواره(الغائب عنا هذه الايام نرجوا الله ان يكون بخير وبصحه جيده) وانا على يقين ان شاء الله بان م. اسامه لن يبخل علينا كما عودنا دائما بعد اكتمال هذه المرحله الاولى من المشروع ( التحليل الاستاتيكى ) ان يكمل ما بدأه فى موضوع التحليل الديناميكى وهو من المواضيع الهامه والتى لا نجد فيها كثيرا من الشروحات التى تغطى هذا الموضوع .
لذا اقترح ان نكمل تصميم الاساسات للمشروع اولا حتى يكتمل هذه المرحله وبعدها باذن ننتقل الى عمل التحليل الديناميكى للمشروع على الرابط الخاص بهذا الموضوع وذلك على الموديل النهائى للمشروع الذى قمنا بعمل التصميم الكامل له طبقا للتحليل الاستاتيكى حتى تتضح لنا الفروق بين هذين النوعين من التحليل الانشائى ومدى اهميه اجراء التحليل الديناميكى .
تقبل تحياتى .
*


----------



## mousabadr (20 فبراير 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اولا اشكرك اخى الفاضل على كلماتك الطيبه
> ثانيا وكما تعلم فقد قمنا بعمل التحليل الاستاتيكى لبرج مكون من عشرين دور وتم الانتهاء من هذه المرحله وبعدها قمنا بتصميم البلاطات على برنامج السيف 12 وكذلك تصميم الاعمده وحوائط القص على برنامج الايتاب وبذلك نكون قد انتهينا من ال supper structure ولم يتبقى لنا من التصميم بعد عمل التحليل الاستاتيكى للبرج سوى تصميم الاساسات للبرج وعمل اللوحات الانشائيه الكامله للبرج وهذا ما نحن بصدده الان على هذا الرابط .
> اما بالنسبه للتحليل الديناميكى فقد قام استاذنا الفاضل م . اسامه نوارة بعمل رابط منفصل لهذا الموضوع نظرا لاهميته على الرابط التالى
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل اطلعت على هذة المناكشات المثمرة والحمد لله ولاكن حبيت ان اشارك معكم وندعو الله عز وجل ان يكون استازنا الفاضل م. أسامة نوارة بخير ويعود الينا بخير وجزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## qazwsxedcrfv (8 مارس 2013)

الصراحه الموضوع جميل جدا بس لو كان متوثق بالفيديو لشرح الموضوع كان افضل لان ف ناس لسه بداه ف التصميم ومش عندها خلفيه كبيره عنه ​


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (20 مارس 2013)

مهندس اسامه جزاك الله كل خير لمازا توقفت المناقشات فى هزا الموضوع


----------



## haf_hamza (11 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات*ه، 

أخ **hema81* ، لماذا تم اختيار الإختيار الثاني عند تصدير الملف إلى safe ؟ وما الفرق بين الخيارات الثلاثة ؟ 

وبارك الله فيكم وفي استاذنا الفاضل أسامة


----------



## bboumediene (12 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kiloNewton (19 أبريل 2013)

please continue, thanks


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (21 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civil en.ali (16 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يجزاكم بالخير جميعا على المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## eng-hosny (1 يناير 2014)

والله مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## محمود علام (1 يناير 2014)

جزاكم اللة كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمود علام (1 فبراير 2014)

ممكن موقع لتحميل جميع فيديوهات شرح تصميم البرج 20 على etab 2013 للمهندس أسامة 
أنا عندى 8 حلقات فقط


----------



## balboul83 (1 فبراير 2014)

Dear Eng. Ousama
Kindly advice when we can use Isolated Footing , Strip Footing or mat foundation 
.what are the conditions to choose the type of foundation to analyse


----------



## elcabansh (5 أبريل 2014)

لو سمحت ازاي اوصف ال piles في السيف


----------



## sayed ghazy (28 مايو 2014)

وصفه على انه sping 
k=EA/L
E معاير المرونه 
A AREA OF PLIE 
L LENTH OF PILE


----------



## محمد الجفري (18 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سامو جاك (24 مارس 2015)

عايزين نكمل


----------



## عمر الشيخ25 (24 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا كلكم والله اني استفدت من الدوره من ناحيه البرامج او من ناحيه الفهم الانشائي قبل البرامج ..... اتمني من الله ان يرضي عني و عنكم


----------

